# Body Armor for tall, thin guy...best fit?



## Johnny LaRoux (Aug 29, 2005)

I posted a little while ago about some MX armor I saw on ebay, but after reading up on peoples opinions of body armor, it would seem that fit is the key, and this stuff looked pretty bulky and baggy. So I decided to pass, and hopefully try to find some that I could try on first.

The problem is, there isn't much in the way of armor around for me to try on right now. I tried a 661 Assault suit in XL, but it was huge. I looked at some TLD armor, but it's really pricy, and a bit of overkill for the type of riding I do. I've read that people say Dainese fits the best, but it's totally dependant on body type. I'm having a hard time finding any locally (Vancouver) to try on, so I'm thinking I may have to order online, but if I can find something suited to my build it would take some of the risk out of it.

So...I'm 6'4", about 190lb, about 41" around the chest. Anyone with a similar build have any suggestions?

I'm looking for armor more to give myself a little more confidence while riding Whistler with my son, and hopefully this summer to be able to progress to some of the more challenging runs that he does. At this point I'm kind of stuck on Crank it Up and Ninja Cougar...I've already got forearm and leg pads, so maybe a torso or short-sleeve suit would fit the bill.

Anyway...any advise or personal experience would be appreciated!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Dainese is the best for slim people though i'm not sure about taller guys. i'm 180cm high and weight 65kg and it fits me perfect.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I am 6'4" weigh about 200lb w/ a long torso. I tried on 661, Fox , Dainese, Azonic, Mace and Rockgardn. I settled on a Rockgardn - it had the best fir around my slender shoulders. All including the Rockgardn are not as long as I would like but @ least the Rockgardn wasn't draping over me in an XL. I'll add Dainese had the worst fit , seems like the Italian's have a different sizing system.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

have you tried paper towel roles?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm 6'7" 205lbs-ish depending on my cookie addiction. You're not gonna find something thats long enough in the arms and tight enough in the torso. I just rock a Large pro pressure suit. The chest/shoulders fit right, but I just deal with the fact that the arms about about 4 inches too short. Kinda the same story with all my shirts, very tough finding the right fits with any clothes!


----------



## Johnny LaRoux (Aug 29, 2005)

08nwsula said:


> have you tried paper towel roles?


Ahhhh, ha, ha, ha, ha...ha!

Good one! Thanks for your help...great to have you on the forum.


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

Look for armor with plenty of adjustments.
I'd recommend the IXS Assault Jacket
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34187

Also a large Launch Suite was recommended by my LBS, but it was too short in the arms.

Another option is go with torso protection separate from arm pads. You'll get a better fit.

I picked up the Brand-X X Suit XL Adult - Black back when it first showed up for $45. Fits fine, a little baggy nothing special.

I'm 2m, 85kg.


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

The 661 pro suit is great. I'm 6'4'' 170 and a large is good. Just don't get an xl.


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm in the same situation and have been looking at the top 661 suit. Seems to have adjustment straps all over the place which should help. The shops near me don't stock it though so I can't try it on. Am planning to try on one of the lower ones without the straps that they do have to get an idea for size though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I tried a few other jackets but ended with a Dianese in a size Large.
I'm 6'4" and 170, and with a wirey frame like this, the L is the right size.
I'm sure it would still fit fine if I went up to 180lbs but not at 190lbs.

A lot of people don't realize that these suits need to be fitted snug in order to perform they way they were intended. So, yes, it does feel a bit tight and overwhelming in the summer heat, as they all do... but zip it up, pull those straps snug and you'll be glad you had it when you tumble and the suit stays put to save your bacon...


----------

